# Internet-terminal Software



## Drunkenmunkey (13. Jan 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar dreht es sich wie schon im Titel erwähnt um eine Internet-Terminal Software.

Ich habe dieses schon in ein Flash Forum gepostet worauf man mich in ein Java-Forum geleitet hat:

"Guten Abend,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, und zwar handelt es sich um ein Terminal das auf Windows basiert.

Ich habe schon nach Software gesucht um die rechte des Users einzuschränken und alles weitere. Hierbei war ich auch fündig.

Jedoch wollte ich gerne eine Startseite mittels Flash erstellen, das dem User erlaubt 2-3 Optionen auszuwählen. Aber die Integration funktioniert leider in diverser Software nicht.

Nun die Frage an euch:

Ist es möglich mittels Flash eine derartige Software herzustellen, quasi eine kleine Benutzeroberfläche, die es dem User erlaubt 2-3 Internetseiten zu betreten, jedoch nicht an das eigentlich System oder auf andere Homepages zu gelangen und auch die Oberfläche nicht zu schließen?

(Darüber hinaus sollte man auch eine art Taskleiste einbauen in dem man die geöffneten Seiten schließen kann, weiterhin auch eine Funktion die nach ca. 5 Minuten nicht benutzen auf die eigentliche Oberfläche zurückspringt)

Wenn mir jemand eine solche Flash Oberfläche herstellen kann, würde ich diese auch gerne kaufen!!!

Meldet euch bei Interesse bei mir per E-Mail: d-r-u-n-k-e-n-m-u-n-k-e-y@web.de

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!

Gruß
Drunkenmunkey"


Wenn jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem hat, und sich dessen annehmen will, würde ich diese Software wie auch schon erwähnt gerne kaufen!!!

Gruß
Drunkenmunkey


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Jan 2009)

Man wird dich an ein javascript forum verweist haben aber nicht an ein java forum.


----------



## Drunkenmunkey (15. Jan 2009)

Oh gibt es da einen Unterschied?

Tut mir leid wenn ich da etwas verwechselt habe!

Danke trotzdem 

Gruß Drunken


----------



## ps (15. Jan 2009)

mit javascript kommt man da auch nicht wirklich weiter - du brauchst einen speziellen browser welcher das unterbindet.
Opera besitzt soviel ich weiß einen Kiosk-Modus mit welchem man genau solche Sachen machen kann.


----------



## Drunkenmunkey (16. Jan 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Werde es sofort ausprobieren!

Gruß
Drunken


----------



## Ibiskus (3. Feb 2009)

Ich habe vor kurzem InterCafe probiert - hier sollte Flash + Javascript fuktionieren, da alle Funktionen des IE funktionieren sollten. Hier der Link: www.internetcafe-software.de. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------

